# Board Recommendations



## Elesner44 (Dec 9, 2017)

I’ve been riding the same Cusotm X for about 10 years and it’s finally time for a new board. I loved my custom x but I’m looking to switch it up and Never Summer has caught my eye. I’m trying to decide between the Ripsaw, Chairman and West. I like a stiff board that I can take in the trees, the powder and bombing/carving steep groomers. I love carving big turns and when/if I hit the park I tend to hit the smaller jumps. I’m a heavier rider at 5’11 235lb. My cusotm x was a 164 but I’m looking to go a little smaller between a 160 and 162. I wear a size 13 boot so the board has to wide as well. I appreciate any recommendations the community might have


----------



## The_Squid (Dec 15, 2008)

I got the Twenty Five last year which was a mid/stiff flex and maximum dampness on the NS scale. I'm 5'8", 165lbs and got a 158 which felt like a big bomber board to me. Carved real well, floated real well, was extremely stable and confidence inspiring and it just wanted to go fast, fast, fast. It would kind of wear me out actually! I think I might get a West this year or some other all mountain medium flex board to switch things up and not beat on my feet but still ride the Twenty Five frequently when I want that kind of ride. 

If you could find that board in a 160 or 162 that would be sweet for you. Here's a 159x on ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEVER-SUMM...734523?hash=item1a3cb65efb:g:61AAAOSwSeVaMGtl

At your weight you could probably handle the Chairman just fine. I can't imagine how stiff that board feels because the Twenty Five is very stiff.


----------



## The_Squid (Dec 15, 2008)

It looks like the Twenty Five wides came in 159, 163 and 166. The 161W chairman might be perfect for you.


----------

